# Pashes Maltese



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi, I just about had my husband convinced to buy me the beautiful little girl on Pashes website. I was even going to forfeit my valentine's and mother's day present :bysmilie: ok, that was the plan. But when I called, I was informed she had been sold.  
She did mention she has a little boy available, but my heart is set on a little princess. Just wondering who else has a Pashes baby? Would love to see some pics so I can get an idea of what they look like as they get older. Besides, I know I never get tired of seeing everyone's beautiful babies here on Spoiled Maltese. :wub: 

:ThankYou: Liza

Another question: Do you feel that when you add a new puppy to your home, the older pup might regress in his potty training? This has been a big issue with my husband.. he's afraid our pup Prince might start having "accidents" if we add a new pup. Would love to hear your advice and/or suggestions.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm going to have to take some pics. My little Buttons is a Pashes' baby and he is precious. Alas, he is right now, suffering the effects of a terrible run in with a groomer. The groomer won, I lost & Buttons suffered terribly. He not only lost his beautiful coat but even a little skin.

DH is to be admitted to the hospital tomorrow but when he is out & about again, I will try to take (& post!) some pics. You are one of several that has wanted updated pics. I am very technologically challenged but when things get better here, I will definitey do it. 

I can tell you that I have been very pleased with Buttons. He has remained quite small (4#) and has a beautiful disposition. He is a real velcro guy. Would sit in my chair with me without leaving to eat as long as I would let him. When out, he makes every step I do, you couldn't run him off with a stick.

Good luck on your choice.


----------



## frisco8112 (Dec 8, 2008)

Widget is from Pashes. We went out to her house, and picked Widget out. She was wonderful to work with, and Widget is a little doll. He's very small, only about 5 pounds. I want another Maltese for myself, all of mine have gone to the Bridge, and I would consider another one from Pashes. Widget actually looks like the one on her opening page.

Jill


quote name='Katira' date='Dec 9 2008, 08:00 PM' post='686477']
Hi, I just about had my husband convinced to buy me the beautiful little girl on Pashes website.


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

QUOTE (bbry @ Dec 9 2008, 07:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686486


> I'm going to have to take some pics. My little Buttons is a Pashes' baby and he is precious. Alas, he is right now, suffering the effects of a terrible run in with a groomer. The groomer won, I lost & Buttons suffered terribly. He not only lost his beautiful coat but even a little skin.
> 
> DH is to be admitted to the hospital tomorrow but when he is out & about again, I will try to take (& post!) some pics. You are one of several that has wanted updated pics. I am very technologically challenged but when things get better here, I will definitey do it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your post.. I look forward to seeing pics of Buttons. He looks adorable. Hoping all goes well with your DH at the hospital. :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I think Pashes Malts are so adorable. Perhaps you could get on her waiting list for a little girl?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

paxton is 1/4 pashes...i dont know if this counts haha. and if ne thing about the pottying..the older ones help train the new ones


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Dec 9 2008, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686551


> paxton is 1/4 pashes...i dont know if this counts haha. and if ne thing about the pottying..the older ones help train the new ones[/B]


Jaimie, Paxton is adorable. Glad to hear the older pup will help with the potty training... I will definitely tell my husband!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Dec 9 2008, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686551


> paxton is 1/4 pashes...i dont know if this counts haha. and if ne thing about the pottying..the older ones help train the new ones[/B]


totally agree with this, stuart was a breeze to train with shiva showing him the way. boys are also extremely loving in case you don't want to wait. :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni has a lot of Pashes back about 4 gens. Both the famous Beau Didley and Pashes Keeper of the Dream show up more than once. Those are dogs born in the '90's, so I don't know who Pashes has for breeding dogs now, but they are very good breeders.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda is pretty much all Pashes in his pedigree...so I have to say I'm a fan ;-)

Any stress or change can cause lapses in training.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I love Pashes!!! Deuci and Cupcake are 50% Pashes.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My Chloe was bred by Sheila from Pashes. I got her from Ballet Blanc, Linda Nelson who works/breeds with Sheila. Pashes babies are gorgeous, my friend Carole also on SM has a beautiful Pashes baby named Krista.

This is Chloe
[attachment=45212SCF1151.JPG]



This is Krista
[attachment=45213:Krista_5.JPG]


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry Chloe came out so big.

At two different times we added to are fluff family and thankfully no one had any regression. I truly believe the older ones help to train the younger ones. And as far as little boys, well be still my heart. My Chachi is our last addition and the 1st boy I have ever had and I love him to death.


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Lynda @ Dec 10 2008, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686973


> Sorry Chloe came out so big.
> 
> At two different times we added to are fluff family and thankfully no one had any regression. I truly believe the older ones help to train the younger ones. And as far as little boys, well be still my heart. My Chachi is our last addition and the 1st boy I have ever had and I love him to death.[/B]


Linda, both of those girls are adorable! :wub:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

My princess Summer is 9 months old now and she is from Pashes. She is our little princess, along with our Spring who is NOT from Pashes. I would HIGHLY recommend a Pashes puppy!

This is Summer in her puppy cut....










Spring was 100 percent outdoor potty trained when we got Summer. Summer is partially potty PAD trained and had never been outside. Summer learned VERY quickly all about outside potty from her big sister. Unfortunately, Spring did NOT learn about the potty pad. Summer will still use the potty pad if she needs to before the next outdoor walk. I find that if the first one is well trained, they are excellent teachers for the little ones.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for showing off my Sweet Krista for me, (((Lynda))). If I was better at taking and posting picture I certainly would
post more to share with everyone over the years.

Krista is full Pashes andmy Bella (who is Divine) and Krista have the same sire "CH. Keeper of the Dream" aka "Keeper"

Bella did not regress at all in her training when I got Krista. Bella helped to train Krista.
It did take a long while for them to become pals....over a year....but they do well together now.


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

:ThankYou: I would like to thank everyone has has sent me a PM and taken the time to post pics of their babies. They are all unique and beautiful. Since we leave next week for the holidays, and come back in January, I will have plenty of time to search for that perfect little princess :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki has Pashes in her bloodline.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (SpringHasSprung @ Dec 10 2008, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687028


> My princess Summer is 9 months old now and she is from Pashes. She is our little princess, along with our Spring who is NOT from Pashes. I would HIGHLY recommend a Pashes puppy!
> 
> This is Summer in her puppy cut....
> 
> ...


Oh, I have to say that your Summer is too cute to be true!!!

I love her sweet face. :wub: And I agree that having a fluff that is already potty-trained makes it easier to potty-train the second fluff. Dogs really do learn from each other.

Oh, and to anyone interested: Pashes has a cute boy available. He's on their website.

http://pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 15 2008, 02:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689615


> QUOTE (SpringHasSprung @ Dec 10 2008, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687028





> My princess Summer is 9 months old now and she is from Pashes. She is our little princess, along with our Spring who is NOT from Pashes. I would HIGHLY recommend a Pashes puppy!
> 
> This is Summer in her puppy cut....
> 
> ...


Oh, I have to say that your Summer is too cute to be true!!!

I love her sweet face. :wub: And I agree that having a fluff that is already potty-trained makes it easier to potty-train the second fluff. Dogs really do learn from each other.

Oh, and to anyone interested: Pashes has a cute boy available. He's on their website.

http://pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

adorable :wub: what a cutie!! I love pashes


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

What a gorgeous little snowball. Someone I'm sure is going to "fall in love " with him soon. :wub: :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> For those of you that requested it, I was finally able to take a photo of Buttons today after his bath. We still haven't been back to try to get his yukky groom corrected. I just had the vet trim his nails and I have been bathing (but not blow drying) him. He is still a little wet in this photo. Not at his best, but on the mend.
> 
> I hope Pashes isn't reading as if they saw him, they would probably want to know what I had done to their baby.
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to post it but it is in my album.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh STOP! He's darling!! Such a sweet little face.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (bbry @ Jan 11 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704029


> For those of you that requested it, I was finally able to take a photo of Buttons today after his bath. We still haven't been back to try to get his yukky groom corrected. I just had the vet trim his nails and I have been bathing (but not blow drying) him. He is still a little wet in this photo. Not at his best, but on the mend.
> 
> I hope Pashes isn't reading as if they saw him, they would probably want to know what I had done to their baby.
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to post it but it is in my album.[/B]


I don't know what you're talking about! Your Buttons is an absolute doll! :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Buttons is adorable!!!! :wub: He has such a cute little face!!! :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the kind words. He is precious to me. Hopefully someday I will get him back in full coat.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Buttons is so cute and wonderful name. :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you all. My dh chose his name.


----------

